# Sea Hunt



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anybody have any suggestions on getting the water to drain on sea hunts. The drainage holes sit below the water level so if your not moving basically it’s not draining


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Never had an issue with ours. 234 ultra


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

mines great also


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is an Ultra 210 and it definitely drains faster while underway but not really an issue. I do need to replace the flappers in scuppers.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

*22'bx*

I replaced my scupper flaps and it seams to keep the water from coming in.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I had a sea hunt.


----------



## Cj7deerslayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine drains fine. Do maybe have too much weight back there?


----------

